# جيجا فيديو فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى



## liondvd (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بسم الله والحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه

اليوم باذن الله اقدم الى اخوانى اعضاء المنتديات الهندسية بالوطن العربى الموضوع الخاص بملفات الفيديو الخاصة بالات الاحتراق الداخلى Heat Engine 







و طبعا انا كنت نوهت قبل سابق ان هذه الفيديوهات كانت موجودة على هذا الموقع 
 www.abbysenior.com 
لكن للاسف الموقع تم اغلاقه لسبب غير معلوم و لذا قمت برفع ملفات الفيديو 
جودة ملفات الفيديو رائعة و الشرح باللغة الانجليزية السلسة مع العلم انها مفيدة للمبتدئى و الهاوى و المحترف 

اكثر شيىء ازعجنى بصراحة هو مواقع الرفع 
انا بضع كل موضيعى على جميع المنتديات الهندسية الى انا اعرفها و بمتوسط 3 موضيع على كل منتدى معنى الكلام ده انى بتابع 25 موضوع و كانت معظم مشاكل الاعضاء مع مواقع التحميل وللاسف الحاجة الى برفعها صعب ارفعها تانى علشان انا عندى 18 جيجا مواد هندسية محتاج ارفعهم كلهم والى الان مقدار ما رفعته 1.3 جيجا ده غير انى لدى متطلباتى الشخصية على شبكة النت انا ياشباب بقول الكلام ده علشان محدش يزعل منى لو كنت مرة مرديتش على طلبه 

تم بحمد الله رفع الملفات على ***** جوجل 






بواسطة برنامج Peer to Mail






وانا اخترت هذه الطريقة من التحميل لعدة اسباب 
*مش محجوب فى اى دولة عربية *
*الملفات باذن الله موجودة الى ما يشاء الله *
*سرعة التحميل ممتاذه ( انا الخط عندى 256 السرعة جايبه 24 كيلو )*

و هايكون موجود فى الموضوع ده مشاركه باشرح فيها ازاى تحمل بالبرنامج ده 

بينات التحميل 

USENAME 
lionasdf2006***********

PASS
(#f2aYrAh71AYa7/HhRKCbVw==#)


و اخير نسئلكم الدعاء 

شكرا
[/COLOR]
Lion DVD





* ​


----------



## liondvd (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*قمت باقتباس الشرح من احد المنتديات مع خالص الشكر ل elsawy
انا اتعلمت من الشرح ده ياشباب* 




elsawy1985 قال:


> *إهداء إلى أخي العزيز **Mohammed Lotfy** شرح لطريقة التحميل بواسطة برنامج Peer2Mail أو ( P2M )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## liondvd (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*

قائمة بالافلام 


1-Air Cooled System 
2- Aluminum
3- Cam Drive System
4- Camshaft Drive Belts and Chains
5- Camshaft
6- Carbureted Fuel System
7- Combustion Chamber
8- Compression ratio 
9- Connecting Rod
10- coolant
11- Cooling Fan
12- Cooling System Hoses
13- Cooling System
14- Crankshaft
15- Cylinder Head
16- Cylinder Sleeves
17- Diesel Fuel System
18- Dry Sump Oil Tank
19- Dry Sump System 
20- Electronic Fuel Injection
21- Engine Bearings
22- Engine Configurations
23- Engine Friction
24- Engine Oil Sump
25- Engine_Valve
26- Flywheel
27- Full Pressure Lubrcation System
28- Gaskets and Seals
29- Grey or Cast Iron
30- igection system
31- Lubrication System
32- Oil Additives
33- Oil Coolers
34- Oil Filters
35- Oil Pickup Tube
36- Oil Pressure Gauges and Lights
37- Oil Pumps
38- Oil Throw Off
39- Overhead Camshaft System
40- Piston Rings
41- piston
42- Pre-mix 2 Stroke Lubrcation System
43- Pressure Relief Valve
44- radiator
45- Rotary Engine Lubrication System
46- Splash Lubrication
47- Thermostat
48- Valve Rotators and Guides
49- Valve Seal
50- Valve Sealing and Contact
51- Valve Seat
52- Valve Size
53- Valve Timing
54- Valve Train Types
55- Valves
56- Viscosity
57- Water Pump​
بالنسبة لعمليات التحميل كما بالصورة يمكنك تنظيم الملفات 

عدد ملفات الفيديو 57 فيلم اجمالى حجم الملفات 1 جيجا​​




​*​​


----------



## liondvd (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*

وبذلك اكون قد انتهيت من الموضوع 

كل ما اريده من الاعضاء هو الدعاء 

ملحوظة 

لقد قمت بنشر هذا الموضوع فى معظم المنتديات الهندسية وذلك حتى تعم الفائده 
و 
وفقنا الله الى خير ما يحب ونرضى 
و
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*​​


----------



## liondvd (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ياشباب حد فهم الموضوع


----------



## العشق الالهي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقنا الله الى خير ما يحب ونرضى


----------



## اميرعثمان (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ياباشا باسورد تجميع الملفات مش موجود
ياريت تقولى اجيبه منين


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هل الباسورد (#f2aYrAh71AYa7/HhRKCbVw==#) ام بدون اقواس
و اليوسر نام lionasdf2006 ام lionasdf2006***********


----------



## liondvd (22 ديسمبر 2006)

moamenachour قال:


> هل الباسورد (#f2aYrAh71AYa7/HhRKCbVw==#) ام بدون اقواس
> و اليوسر نام lionasdf2006 ام lionasdf2006***********



عزيزى 
lionasdf2006

الباس بالاقواس وتعملها كوبى من الشمال لليمين


----------



## اميرعثمان (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يانجم انا عايز الباسورد ده اللى بكتبه عشان اعمل merge
2- هنا تكتب باسورد التجميع للملفات إن وجد 

3- اضغط على merge لبدء عملية التجميع


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا dvd*


----------



## kmola707 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي علي الموضوع لكن هذا الاسم و الباسور مش عارف ادخل بيهم يا ريت تشوف حل و تعمل توضيح لاني جربت ادخلهم بطرق مختلفة مش شغالين


----------



## liondvd (23 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة ال***** محزوف حزفه المنتدى 
المهم اليوسر نيم lionasdsf2006

الباس 

(#f2aYrAh71AYa7/HhRKCbVw==#)


----------



## شريف ميهوب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز انا والله حاولت أكثر من 10 مرات عمل هذا الشرح الذي قمت به ولكن لاسف لم استطيع الدخول الي ال***** ...اتمني ان تقوم بانزال هذه الافلام علي الموقع ... او تقوم بوضع اليوزر نيم والباسوورد حتي يمكن الدخول
وللعلم انا محتاجلهم ضروري جداااا .. الرجاء الرد بأسرع ما يمكن

تحيااااااااااتي


----------



## hasenl (24 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكـــــــــــــراااااااا
حياكم الله جميعــــا


----------



## soleimangn (25 ديسمبر 2006)

a7'i Lion
2asef bas ma3andeesh 3arabi 3ala ellaptop..

ana mohandes mechanical mn masr w ya ret lw net2abel w a7'od el7agat elra2e3a di 3ala CDs w teb2a forsa bardo lw te7eb ta7'od mni ay 7agat la2enni 3andi aktar mn 40 GB material bas mesh masmoo7 a3mel upload 3ashan network elsherka..

ana mobily 3ala elvodafone...tab3an 010 w ba3den 2593264

w 3ala fekra ay 7aga ta7'odha mn 3andi momken te3melaha upload fi ay 7etta 3ashan elkol yestafeed..


1000000000000 shokr ya bashmohandes


----------



## م_محمد حسين Cairo (24 أغسطس 2007)

thankssssss


----------



## proeng86 (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## احمد مؤنس (26 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 أغسطس 2007)

thankssssss


----------



## mmk321 (27 أغسطس 2007)

100100:55:


----------



## mu86 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااا يابشمهندس .....بس انا مش عارف انزل الافلام دي خالص... انا حاولت اكتر من اربع مرات..ودايما مبيكملش:87: :82: ...مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## code_4_me (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مفيش اي رابط تاني مباشر عن الرابط ده

لان انا فعلامحتاج الكلام ده جدا جدا 

ياريت تقدر تجيبلي راب عادي انزل منه مباشرة 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iamrahul (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*Hello*

I Have Downloaded From P Mail As Directed. Can U Pls Give Me The Merge Password

?


Shukran


----------

